# Different Sight Designs | My art portfolio & Services



## GTailly (Jul 10, 2012)

_*THIS IS ONLY TO SHOW ONE OF MY PASSIONS AND NOT FOR BUSINESS INQUIRIES. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN WORKING WITH ME PLEASE DO NOT POST IT IN THE THREAD. LIKE MY PAGE OR CONTACT ME VIA E-MAIL. THANK YOU REALLY MUCH.*_


Hi guys,

I wanted to have your opinions on some of my graphic art stuff. I do not have any school degree in this kind of thing but I have been experimenting and tweaking with softwares for quite some time now.

I do this for fun and as a side-project outside of music.

Here are a few examples of my work.

















Those two last ones are a bit older and I am not entirely satisfied with them but I will put them anyways.












I will update this thread regularly with some new pieces.

You can also see more of my work here:

Different Sight Designs | Facebook


Feel free to let me some feedbacks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the first one a lot


----------



## GTailly (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks man!
I am planning on doing more of this kind of stuff. Looks a bit vector-like/simple/classy


----------



## Atomshipped (Jul 11, 2012)

I really love 1, 3, and 4. I wish I had the inspiration to make stuff like that. Good work.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 12, 2012)

Those look really nice  hope to see more of your work soon


----------



## GTailly (Jul 12, 2012)

I will be posting something else later tonight or tomorrow. Gathering some ideas for a next artwork. 
Thanks a lot for the kind words.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 12, 2012)

This one is also an older one but I just found it in my files.
Pretty simple yet effective event production company official logo.
Enjoy!


----------



## GTailly (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is another artwork I made this morning.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 13, 2012)

These are very nice, sir


----------



## GTailly (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you really much! I really appreciate.


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 17, 2012)

The first design looks great.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey thank you really much! 

Here is a little FB cover picture I made as a gift to Marty from Siggery guitars.


----------



## xchristopherx (Jul 18, 2012)

UGH! FEAST OF FLESH FONT IS THE WOOOOOORST! no matter how much you doll it up with stippling it still looks like a "free font" ... I too am guilty of using it lazily in the past. I straight up deleted it off of my computer.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 18, 2012)

^ I personally don't like it much either but I did what the band wanted.


----------



## Cynic (Jul 26, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> Here is another artwork I made this morning.



I love this one! c:


----------



## GTailly (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you really much! 

This one was really fun to do indeed. It has a more simple look but was not that simple to accomplish.


----------



## GTailly (Sep 1, 2012)

Bump for this little photo manipulation I did for school.


----------

